# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Nogest

## Lies Van Hoof

mijn gynaecoloog stelde Nogest voor als anticonceptie pil om nu te starten na mijn bevalling
maar ik vind hier nogal rare info over online, het is niet echt een 'pil'
en ze zou hoofdpijn kunnen uitlokken terwijl ik al migraine patient ben
en zo zou de werking van nogest dus de anticonceptie verminderen als je anti-epileptica neemt
en dat neem ik dus (depakine 1000mg per dag)
dan vertrouw ik er wel niet meer op dat ik 'veilig' ben hoor  :Frown: 
iemand ervaringen of mening over?

----------

